# A good degree for It jobs



## purplesuit1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I am currently an IT in the US Navy and am looking into going to school when i get out. I would love to eventually be a system admin for a company some day, and i figure a good way to get into the field is with some certs and a degree. But, the problem i am having is i cannot really find any good IT degrees at the colleges i am looking at. I was looking into Computer Science for a while but i have realized for what i want to do a lot of the curriculum is not needed. So my question is, what is a good degree i could go to a college for that would help prepare me for the IT world and would also look good on a resume.

On a side note, i am already working on A+ and plan getting network + after that. Are these certs and a degree sufficient to get my foot in the door you think?


All help is appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes the A+ and N+ are good foot in job certs. They should help you secure a helpdesk or IT tech role.

An IT degree is not a neccesity to get ito IT. Infact most of the people I know in IT who do have a degree have degrees in other subjects such as science. Many systems admins I know have no degrees at all.

Experience is what counts in IT these days take this example.

John has the A+,N+ and MCTS windows 7 and a degree in IT
Fred has the A+,N+ and MCTS windows plus one years experience working on a heldesk call centre

Fred would have more of a chance of being hired than John

I have said it before and I will say it again if I could go back in time, I would have got a part time or saturday job after leaving school working in a computer repair shop then done some certs, got a real job then done a degree part time whilst working.

Like I said experience is king the more you have the better you will look to an employer. Not many people walk into networking jobs so you need ot progress to this level but it is possible.

Like I said about the certs above once you gain experience you should do the MCSA which is designed for network admins with 6-12 months experience (this is based on xp) and the MCITP windows 7 you could also do the MCSE which requires 12-18months experience as a netowrk/systems engineer.


----------



## purplesuit1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Alright thank you for your advice. It is much appreciated.


----------



## purplesuit1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry for reviving a dead post. But you said you would go to work and would get a degree part time. What type of degree would you get? The college i am looking at maybe taking some classes at only offers a few computer degrees. Computer Science, and Management of information systems. Computer Science seems like a lot of programming and stuff i don't really need for a system admin job. But Management of Information Systems seems to me like a manager degree. So to wrap it all up, what type of degree would be best? Im really confused and appreciate all the help.


----------

